# Traveling Hedgie Every weekend!!



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay so my family and I always go up to New York every weekend in the summer because we have a lake house there. We bring our cat with us too its about a 2 hour drive and im just worried what my lil hedgie, Hachi will think of it and if its safe to do.
Thanks!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope he is not a hedgehog that regularly gets car sick with all that traveling. Be sure to use a hard sided cat carrier for him.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I would also recommend bringing a familiar scent with you, say a shirt that's in both cages & travels with the hedgie.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Make sure you have a travel heat source too like hand warmers, or a snugglesafe disc. Mind you if the weather's really warm you might not need it, maybe just stick a thermometer in the carrier to make sure it's warm enough.

Buckle the hard-side carrier in with a seatbelt too for safety. 

Also if you have your air conditioner on in the car, make sure it's not directly blowing on the hedgehog as he might get too chilly from this!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Every weekend for weeks on end? I'd think that would be stressful. Is there a neighbor or a friend of yours that can pop in and just wash the wheel, feed & water him for the two days each weekend? 
Seems to me like it'd be a lot to pack up what with the wheel, heating items, food, cage, etc. just for two days.

But then, my family would leave the cat behind as well with just a neighbor popping in for those two days. I guess it depends on the family. (they took dogs everywhere usually but not the cats or small pets that we had)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Thankfully, I lucked out with my boy.
I travel with him every weekend, for weeks on end(except for holidays, and school breaks). During the weekday, I'm at my apartment where my school is, and I go home every Friday to mother's, then I leave Sunday night to head back to the apartment. He is my constant companion. ^_^

I have a cage at both places, 2 sets of bowls, 2 wheels, 2 litter pans, so I don't have to pack those things. If you are using a CHE set up, either get 2 sets, or pack those back and forth. Both my house and my apartment is kept at the ideal temp, but I also have a space heater at mother's. The apartment is easier to keep a stable temperature, so it's always 75F, especially since I like it warmer anyways, as I get cold easy. I also only give filtered water, so again, I have a filter at both places. And food is easy to pack.

My boy has always been great with car rides. He doesn't get stressed out, and he just sleeps through the entire 1(ish, depends on traffic) hour drive. IF he was one who would stress out during travels, then I would've just had my roommate take care of him over the weekend.

When I head to mother's over the weekend, I always bring his (used) bed fleece. This way, he is always surrounded in his scent. Though by now (over 1 year later) both cages will have his scent, but I still always keep his bed fleece _used_ and then just clean that in the middle of the week.

I would suggest you take your hedgie out for a trial drive first, just to see how he will handle a car ride. And if he stresses, then you may have to think about finding someone to hedgie sit for the weekends.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a great idea, to have a setup at both locations! 

Is that something you could make happen, I<3hedgies?


----------



## sarahleeandneedles (Sep 6, 2010)

Hedgiepets said:


> Be sure to use a hard sided cat carrier for him.


why would he need a hard sided cat carrier?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

sarahleeandneedles said:


> Hedgiepets said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure to use a hard sided cat carrier for him.
> ...


Hard sided cat carriers are the safest in the event of an accident. They protect against things flying around the vehicle. Also a hard sided carrier is easily recognizable by emergency personnel as containing an animal.


----------

